

Ask HN: Test driven web development - sprig

Hello,<p>I'm gradually becoming more interested in test driven development, and I decided to use it on one of my projects.<p>I am also thinking about using this approach on another project - a web application which I'm writing in django. I'm having some trouble wrapping my head around writing unit tests for something which will ultimately be quite highly coupled with a framework.<p>Can anyone here recommend of a good way for going about this? How have you done it? Does it simply not work?<p>P.S.
General good information about TDD would also be appreciated, since I'm new to the whole concept.
======
rsa
Test Driven Development by Kent Beck is a good book to get you started.

~~~
sprig
Thanks for that suggestion - I will be sure to read it.

I wonder why the question received so little feedback :\

In any case, I will try that read and hopefully my questions regarding
framework based apps will be addressed.

